# Paddle the Deepest Canyon in North America!



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

Fuck it, I'm in!

Pm me for the horrible details.
-Hobbs


----------



## jjacontos (Nov 18, 2007)

*reply to*

Sorry - you have to search a little on the site to see that you should contact me (Rocky Contos) if you're interested in the trip: 
[email protected]


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah.... I read all your shit. I was hoping this wasn't a commercial post disguised as as a search for support boaters. My mistake.


----------



## jjacontos (Nov 18, 2007)

Mountain Medic,

Actually we are looking for one or two safety kayakers, pending enough clients to warrant them. I don't know how many folks are going to sign up. Safety kayakers will probably pay only the cost of their shuttle and food. How much would that be? I'm not sure right now. The costs on the website are solid and certain if that's what you want. However, it might be less or more depending on how much you help out the group, your experience, etc. We'd need to discuss. 

Here's a question for you. How much do you think it will cost for you to arrange your own shuttle/food for a trip like this? Ponder that and let me know. [Don't forget it's a 10+ hour drive for the shuttle and you'll have to find a driver or some other way to do it.] If the trip gets only 1 or 2 paying clients, we might not be able to pay for a safety kayaker. In any event, if you're really psyched to do the trip and are competent enough and agree to help completely, the most you would pay is your shuttle and food, and maybe not even that. So you let me know if you're still interested (and anyone else reading this). 

Rocky


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

Move this to commercial posts, after you buy a commercial membership.


----------



## jjacontos (Nov 18, 2007)

*commercial post*

This is in commercial posts - didn't you notice?


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

Lol drama already and the trip hasn't started...


----------

